

Which compiler to use for implementing code optimization ideas - hansman

Hi guys,<p>I am currently in grad school and had some code optimization ideas and wonder which compiler I should use to implement them. My first approach with modifying GCC was kind of discouraching as I found the source to be super complex and hard to modify. Can you share your mind?
======
yan
LLVM is a far, far superior platform for hacking than GCC.

<http://www.llvm.org>

<http://clang.llvm.org>

also, subscribe to llvm and cfe-dev mailing lists.

------
marssaxman
Do not waste any time with gcc - go get LLVM and start hacking. It is a clear,
clean, well-designed architecture with a lot of optimization passes already
implemented, and there's a complete C front-end (called Clang) which either
already does or is soon going to support C++ as well.

~~~
adbge
Clang's C++ support is considered to be production quality as of 2.8.

------
hansman
Thanks guys! I will see how it works

------
hector_ka
try tiny c compiler

